# Dear Aborigines, Please stop having sex with your kids!



## basquebromance (Oct 21, 2018)

i didn't say that. that's actually the title of a chapter from a new book by Milo Yiannopolous.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2018)

As always, no link.  What a jackoff.


----------



## hurricanewatcher (Oct 21, 2018)

Blacks trend to not consider the long term effects of their actions.That has a lot to do with having the lowest iq of any race or sub-race on this planet. I kind of feel sorry for these people as they don't have much of a chance and if liberals gived one ounce about these people they'ed support gene slicing to attempt at increasing it.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 21, 2018)

hurricanewatcher said:


> Blacks trend to not consider the long term effects of their actions.That has a lot to do with having the lowest iq of any race or sub-race on this planet. I kind of feel sorry for these people as they don't have much of a chance and if liberals gived one ounce about these people they'ed support gene slicing to attempt at increasing it.



The OP claims to be referring to native Australians actually.

Perhaps your illiteracy has a lot to do with racists having the lowest "iq" [sic] on this planet.  Whatever the fuck that is.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 21, 2018)

I thought that Milo was a big fan of sex with kids ?

Or was that a different Milo ?


----------



## EL Rich (Oct 21, 2018)

hurricanewatcher said:


> Blacks trend to not consider the long term effects of their actions.That has a lot to do with having the lowest iq of any race or sub-race on this planet. I kind of feel sorry for these people as they don't have much of a chance and if liberals gived one ounce about these people they'ed support gene slicing to attempt at increasing it.



Really?! Millenniums of technological advances have led to all of us having the opportunity to express our ideas in a public forum and this is what you bring? Come on man, you can do better than this.


----------



## theliq (Oct 22, 2018)

hurricanewatcher said:


> Blacks trend to not consider the long term effects of their actions.That has a lot to do with having the lowest iq of any race or sub-race on this planet. I kind of feel sorry for these people as they don't have much of a chance and if liberals gived one ounce about these people they'ed support gene slicing to attempt at increasing it.


IDIOT


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 22, 2018)

`
No book - *Milo Yiannopoulos ridicules Aboriginal culture to entertain racist Australians* - Right wing commentator Milo Yiannopoulos has chosen to target Aboriginal people and culture as part of his tour around Australia.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 22, 2018)

Pogo said:


> hurricanewatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks trend to not consider the long term effects of their actions.That has a lot to do with having the lowest iq of any race or sub-race on this planet. I kind of feel sorry for these people as they don't have much of a chance and if liberals gived one ounce about these people they'ed support gene slicing to attempt at increasing it.
> ...


There is no evidence to support your claim, that those you label “racist” have the lowest IQ on the planet.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hurricanewatcher said:
> ...



Actually I didn't make a claim.  Go buy "Satire for Dummies".


----------



## theliq (Oct 22, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> No book - *Milo Yiannopoulos ridicules Aboriginal culture to entertain racist Australians* - Right wing commentator Milo Yiannopoulos has chosen to target Aboriginal people and culture as part of his tour around Australia.


Aboriginals as First Nation Peoples are highly regarded in Australia...Milo Y should never been allow into this country for obvious reasons,apart for the fact he is a SQUALLID NOBODY OF RETARDED INTELLIGENCE


----------



## Litwin (Oct 23, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> I thought that Milo was a big fan of sex with kids ?
> 
> Or was that a different Milo ?


i am 100% sure, *that Kremlin thugs paid for this book,* but point is there , "they have sex with children" unfortunately part of way of life, we are still have racist word view, where all evil came from "white people" meanwhile the natives we paint as gang of hippie , children of nature. which is total BS


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 23, 2018)

EL Rich said:


> hurricanewatcher said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks trend to not consider the long term effects of their actions.That has a lot to do with having the lowest iq of any race or sub-race on this planet. I kind of feel sorry for these people as they don't have much of a chance and if liberals gived one ounce about these people they'ed support gene slicing to attempt at increasing it.
> ...


He really cant.


----------

